# No sound in headphones



## cuq (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, I was trying to figure out what is happening with my sound card but I couldn't discover how to solve this. I read the snd_hda man pages but I couldn't figure out what to do. Please if someone know what to do or have any ideas...

My system:

```
FreeBSD ojosdelsalado 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC
 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
I have 

```
sound_enable="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
in /boot/loader.conf. 
/dev/sndstat has

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> (play)
pcm1: <HDA IDT 92HD81B1X PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <HDA IDT 92HD81B1X PCM #1 Analog> (rec)
```
and here is my dmesg.boot with verbose output.

Now when I plug the headphones the speakers mute but no sound in the headphones... It would be nice to control the two volumens independently with the mixer, in my old netbook I could do this, I don't know however how or why that was possible.

Thank you very much.

cheers
cuq
ps. please excuse my poor English


----------



## cuq (Feb 2, 2012)

Any idea? I have been trying many things but none of them seems to work. I can't hear any sound when the I plug the headphones, the computer spekers works fine and they mute when I plug the headphones but, as I said before, I get no sound from them...

thank you very much,

cheers
cuq


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 2, 2012)

You may need to play with device.hints or change hw.snd.default_unit
`$ man snd_hda`


----------



## bbzz (Feb 3, 2012)

It looks like the pins are correct but you never know.
I don't know... try using different configuration like this:


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid11.config="as=3 seq=15"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid13.config="as=3 seq=0"
```

in /boot/device.hints

Also if you don't use external speakers but only headphones try turning speakers off with:


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid13.config="as=0 seq=0"
```

You could also turn everything off and then turn on one by one.

Read snd_hda(4)

Also make sure it's not something else (as trivial as turning on volume in headphones).


----------



## aragon (Feb 3, 2012)

You have 3 pcm units, and it looks like the second one is your analog output device.  FreeBSD usually uses the first one by default, so try set pcm1 as your default unit:

`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`


----------



## bbzz (Feb 4, 2012)

It already is, check post #1.


----------



## cuq (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks to you all, I will try what bbzz says.


cheers
cuq


----------

